

Philz Coffee Raises Eight-Figure Round From Summit, Angels - RougeFemme
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/01/philz-coffee-raises-eight-figure-round-from-summit-angels-as-specialty-coffee-market-heats-up/

======
RougeFemme
I'm convinced Phil is the puppet master behind all of the productivity in
South Park(Slurp).

